# Londontown Lakur



## Geek2 (Nov 6, 2015)

Has anyone used Londontown Lakur nail polishes? I just read about them in a magazine and they sound interesting. They are suppose to be a healthier nail polish option. Here is a link to their website http://www.londontownusa.com/home.php


----------

